# Slimjet browser extensions



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

Slimjet will not accept extensions that have been added from a packed .crx installer. It seems that the extension has to be installed from chrome.google.com/webstore. What is the difference? Is there some flag that is set somewhere in the profile that tells the browser that the extension was not installed from the webstore? Why is there a built-in facility for packing add-ons if they are to be disabled on restart? Themes will be installed from .crx files without a problem.
One extra thing - an extension called GrabCRX will make a .crx file from the webstore page that will be accepted. What is it doing that the packer in Slimjet is not doing?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

These are the extensions you can addon to slimjet https://www.slimjet.com/en/extension-compatibility.php


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

But that was not what I asked, and Slimjet should be able to use any extension from the chrome webstore (theroetically - some work better than others). But what is it about things coming directly from the webstore that makes them acceptable?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> what is it about things coming directly from the webstore that makes them acceptable?


Why don't you post your question it their Forum which is specifically targeted to their browser? https://www.slimjet.com/en/forum/


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

For some reason, they would not send me an authenticating email, which is needed before I can post anything there. I am listed there as registered, but I cannot post anything.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you confirm your registration by typing _the text of the 3rd menu item in Slimjet main menu:_


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes I did.


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

I finally managed to join the Slimjet forum, but nobody there had answers for me.


----------

